# Reactancia para tubo fluorescente



## djkuan (May 26, 2007)

Buenas

Me gustaría saber que pasa si conecto un tubo de 18w en una reactancia de 36w

Grácias de antemano

Saludos


----------



## psicodelico (May 26, 2007)

Funciona... pero no es buena idea, estarías sobre exigiendo la lampara a una potencia a la cual no fue calculada, resultado brilla más, pero se acorta tremendamente el tiempo de vida.
Lo que si podes haces es conectar dos tubos de 18W a una reactancia de 36w, en serie, funcionará OK!


----------



## djkuan (May 27, 2007)

Grácias psicodelico, es lo que me temía.

Saludos


----------

